# Sparky and The Sunshine Boys August Photos



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sparky, Sunny and Shelby

Sparky: Here I am, just waiting for an invitation to play










Hey, Shelby! Want to go over and see if Sparky wants to come out today?










I see him down there. Why do we always have to go down and get him, Sunny?










I think I'll see what's going on outdoors first.










Sparky - what are you waiting for? Come on out of there while you can!!










You guys are wasting time! At least come out on the patio.










Well, that's a start anyway&#8230;










OK, now that I have you motivated, this is what we are gonna to next.










Uh oh, I think someone may be evesdropping.










Excuse me, do you mind? This is a private conversation










Shhh, I'll tell you what she said later - OK?










Momma didn't tell you I had an adventure today did she?
I flew downstairs and wouldn't come back up for a LOONG time!! (hee-hee)










Yep, it's true. Behind this innocent little face hides a real daredevil!!








*


----------



## MajesticWings (Jul 22, 2011)

*Great photos!:thumbsup:
They are adorable!*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Those are such great pics!! My favorite is the one "um excuse me, we're trying to have a conversation here :laughing:*


----------



## juniper (Jun 5, 2012)

Way too cute!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

*Awh, sooo cute!! :loveeyes: Thanks for sharing, Deb. *


----------



## suzyq1956 (Feb 2, 2012)

Love the new pictures


----------



## ~Drini~ (Jun 17, 2011)

:laughing: They are such characters! Thanks for sharing! We can never have enough if these three.


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

You always put up the BEST photos and captions! Your birds are so cute too! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ha Ha! Great captions, Deb, as always! I especially liked the "Excuse me, Do you mind" bit - hilarious!*


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*I never tire of seeing your wonderful little guys! Just wonderful pics.*


----------



## juniper (Jun 5, 2012)

By the way, is that Sparky in the TB logo/header thingie? Just wondering!


----------



## MajesticWings (Jul 22, 2011)

*Yep,thats him!*


----------



## Pekoe (Feb 16, 2012)

Aaawww! Always the best from Sparky and the Sunshine Boys! 
Man is Sparky big!!!!

It looks like they are all getting along really well these days 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

The guys are looking great. They have so much fun together. You must be thrilled.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Aw, they are as cute as ever! Sparky is so big, LOL! I am glad they are having lots of flock fun!!


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Ooo Sparky had a big adventure. Looks like they had a little budgie conference and now they're talking about having one huge adventure. Look out Deborah. You never know what they are plotting.


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

*hee hee hi guys!







what are you plotting? you can tell me -i won't tell nobody-promise- are you all gonna come visit me!?xx gracie-mae xx*


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

SO SO SOOOOO Cute!!!


----------



## Michelle M. (Nov 29, 2011)

I love your little ones and their adventures! Great pics, but my favorite is the "come on out" photo.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


astral disaster said:



By the way, is that Sparky in the TB logo/header thingie? Just wondering!

Click to expand...

Yes, indeed -- that is little Sparky up there in the logo! roud:



aka.pody said:



Ooo Sparky had a big adventure. Looks like they had a little budgie conference and now they're talking about having one huge adventure. Look out Deborah. You never know what they are plotting. 

Click to expand...

You're right, Arlene! I wasn't expecting Sparky to be the instigator of mischief but he sure fooled me. :laughing1: I've been trying to figure out if it was because he knew I had Yoshi downstairs playing with him.  I sure won't be leaving my bedroom door open anymore when the budgies have their "out of cage" time. Before, none of them ever left that room.


Sparky is really "big" compared to Sunny and Shelby, isn't he? That's the 50% English in him showing. 

Thanks to EVERYONE for your comments about my little fellows!!*


----------



## Azurei (Jul 29, 2012)

Sparky looks exactly like my Sunny! Except....Sunny was a girl lol, And Joey the Albino was a boy. 9 Years later I now have more budgies, how ever did I manage without them! Your budgies are simply gorgeous!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


louara said:



hee hee hi guys!







what are you plotting? you can tell me -i won't tell nobody-promise- are you all gonna come visit me!?xx gracie-mae xx

Click to expand...

Hi, Gracie-Mae! We would love to come visit you if Miss Louara says it's OK.  We can't tell you about our plan on this thread though 'cause our Momma might see. 
Sunny, Shelby and Sparky xxx xxx xxx*


----------



## Sarebare (Jul 20, 2012)

cute! i love it when you post pix! i love the little captions you give them


----------

